# The Broadcasts corner.



## Manuel

What about a thread to post downloadable concerts? Legal, I mean. As lots of concerts are nowadays broadcasted by the web, lots of music fans record them and, what is best, are willing to share them.

Please do not share copyrighted recordings (basically, cds you rip), only live concerts... and some OOP material too.

Here we go...

*******

A Fricsay fest...

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
Klavierkonzert Nr. 4 G-Dur, op. 58
Wilhelm Backhaus
L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Ferenc Fricsay
25.IV.1961 (broadcast recording)

http://rapidshare.com/files/19451670/LvB_PC_4_Backhaus_1961.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/19456062/LvB_PC_4_Backhaus_1961.part2.rar

[2 RAR achives with 3 separate files - FLAC lossless format]

----

*Johannes Brahms*
Pianoconcerto No.1 d minor op. 15
Conrad Hansen, piano
RIAS Sinfonieorchester Berlin
Ferenc Fricsay - 4/20/1953
224 kBit/s

http://rapidshare.com/files/29136840/Hansen___Fricsay.zip.html


----------



## Manuel

And now some Tennstedt too.

*Richard Strauss*
Metamorphosen
Horn Concerto No. 2
_Philip Myers, horn soloist_
Also Sprach Zarathustra

Klaus Tennstedt
New York Philharmonic
November 16/19/22 1983

http://rapidshare.com/files/28830206/KT_NYPSO_1983_Strauss_a.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/28831147/KT_NYPSO_1983_Strauss_b.zip


----------



## opus67

Are you sure what you are doing is legal? It may be from CDs of live recordings.


----------



## Morigan

The Montreal Symphony Orchestra has recordings of their live performances on the Radio-Canada website. It's only streaming audio, though.


----------



## Manuel

> Are you sure what you are doing is legal? It may be from CDs of live recordings.


My intention is to publish only legal stuff. However, if there's something wrong please let me know.


----------



## Manuel

Here goes a rare violin concerto.

WIENER PHILHARMONIKER
Sunday 7 November 2004

WAGNER
Tannhäuser-opera (1845): Overture

PFITZNER
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in B minor, Op. 34 (1923)

TCHAIKOVSKY
Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64 (1888)

Valery Gergiev, conductor
Rainer Küchl, violin

http://rapidshare.com/files/24043430/CONCERT_ARCHIVE_56.zip.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/24047309/CONCERT_ARCHIVE_56.zip.002


----------



## Manuel

Shostakovich:
Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad"

American radio premiere with announcements and commentary about the music.

Arturo Toscanini
NBC Symphony Orchestra
Concert of July 19, 1942

_This is not from the RCA LPs or CDs, but from private discs_

http://rapidshare.com/files/28617900/AT_1942_Shostakovich_7th_a.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/28618259/AT_1942_Shostakovich_7th_b.zip

two mp3 files - 256 kbps mono, with cuesheets
also included are Word files with CD case inserts.


----------



## Manuel

An interesting page with free mp3 from the Paganini Competition.

http://www.giornaledellamusica.it/online/downloads/mp3/mp3.php?i=paganini/home.htm


----------



## Evan Roberts

http://www.classiccat.net/ has links to over 4000 free classical performances. I would suggest looking there.


----------



## Manuel

*Camille Saint Saëns 1935-1921*

CD1:
1-3: Concerto pour piano No 1 en ré majeur, Op.17
4-6: Concerto pour piano No 2 en sol mineur, Op.22
7-9: Concerto pour piano No 3 en mi bémol majeur, Op.29

CD2:
1-2: Concerto pour piano No 4 en ut mineur, Op.44
3-5: Concerto pour piano No 5 en fa majeur, Op.103
6-9: Septuor pour piano, trompette, quatuor à cordes &
contrebasses en mi bémol majeur, Op. 65

Jeanne-Marie Darrée
Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Française
Louis Fourestier

Roger Delmott (trompette)
Quatuor Pascal
Gaston Logerot (contrebasse)

Recording info: Paris V.1956 (Ctos 1 & 3), IV.1955 (Ctos 2 & 4), IV.1957
(Cto 5) & VI.1957 (Septuor)

128kbps, mono

http://rapidshare.com/files/30011010/Darre_SaintSaens_cd1.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/30012905/Darre_SaintSaens_cd2.zip


----------



## Manuel

*Sviatoslav Richter*

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Schumann: Bunter Blaetter, Op.99

10th February, 1969

Live recording, apparently from a recital in Lisbon. Not available in cd, so it's legal.


----------



## Manuel

Mikhail Pletnev, as pianist and as conductor.

Here he is playing Chopin's first Ballade. (Taken from a concert in 2006).

And here as a conductor

*Rachmaninov * Rhapsodie sur un thème de Paganini
*Tchaïkovski * Symphonie n° 4

Nikolaï Luganski, piano
Orchestre National de Russie
Mikhail Pletnev, direction
Enregistré le 23/03/07 Salle Pleyel à Paris

http://rapidshare.com/files/28042870/SPL27-03-2007.rar


----------



## Manuel

*Stratospheric soprano Maria Remolá** ! ! ! ! ! *

Maria Remolá was born in "Catalonia, Spain
12-7-1930" (which I assume means July 12th). The daughter of the
Spanish ambassador to Cuba, according to the single note I have about
her, she moved to Cuba in 1952. These recordings, made in the 1950s,
show a lovely soprano voice with Mado Robin-type high notes.

*Una voce poco fa, Il Barbiere di Siviglia* _a huge WOW for this one._
Variaciones de bravura A.C. Adam
Signore, ascolta, Turandot
Où va la jeune indoue, Lakmé
Caro nome, Rigoletto
La maja y el ruiseñor, Goyescas
Ah, fors'è lui, La traviata

http://rapidshare.com/files/33721685/Maria_Remol_.mp3


----------



## Manuel

_I'm not really back. But I found many things I think should be shared here._

Konstantin Igumnov (1873-1949). Russian pianist and teacher. He taught Lev Oborin, Maria Grinberg and Yakov Flier.

From a Dante CD (OOP now). Recordings from 1935 to 1947.

*Tchaikovsky*
The Seasons op37b
Grand Sonata op37 (he dose an awsome work here)
Wiegenlied op16

*Konstantin Igumnov, piano*

http://rapidshare.com/files/34457034/Peter_Ilyich_Tchaikovsky.zip


----------



## Manuel

*Tchaikovsky*
Sonata in c sharp minor (1865)

Samuel Feinberg, piano

http://rapidshare.com/files/34703481/Feinberg_plays_Tchaikovsky-Sonata.MP3


----------



## Manuel

*Mussorgsky *
Pictures of an Exhibition

Lev Oborin, piano. (_You might have heard him already playing with Oistrakh_)

Lev Oborin, this very great musician, plays Mussorgsky´s - live in East-Berlin at
the Humboldt-University 21. xii. 1966. It was broadcast by the East-German-Radio in the early 80th and seems since to be forgotten in some archives.

http://rapidshare.com/files/33405054/Oborin_plays_Mussorgsky.MP3


----------



## Manuel

*Beethoven*
Piano sonata Op.109

Samuel Feinberg, piano

http://rapidshare.com/files/34345669/Feinberg_plays_Beethoven_op_109.MP3


----------



## opus67

Manuel said:


> *******
> 
> A Fricsay fest...
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> Klavierkonzert Nr. 4 G-Dur, op. 58
> Wilhelm Backhaus
> L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Ferenc Fricsay
> 25.IV.1961 (broadcast recording)
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/19451670/LvB_PC_4_Backhaus_1961.part1.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/19456062/LvB_PC_4_Backhaus_1961.part2.rar
> 
> [2 RAR achives with 3 separate files - FLAC lossless format]


Manuel, I'd appreciate it if you could share with us the password for the second archive. (part2)  Thanks.


----------



## Keemun

*Dvorak: Cello Concerto*

Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
Kurt Masur, conductor
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
Live from Lincoln Center - Opening Night Gala (Avery Fisher Hall)
September 23, 1999

1st and 2nd movements: http://www.mediafire.com/?12z1bmog2zl

3rd movement and interview: http://www.mediafire.com/?0ycmtukjxl4


----------



## Manuel

opus67 said:


> Manuel, I'd appreciate it if you could share with us the password for the second archive. (part2)  Thanks.


I didn't know it had a password. The original uploader at OperaShare didn't say he had encoded the file. Are you sure you didn't have any download problems? Try downloading the file again, perhaps that was it.


----------



## Keemun

Here are some recordings of Kent Nagano conducting the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin:

Strauss: An Alpine Symphony

Brahms: Symphony No. 4

Schumann: Symphony No. 3

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3

Mozart: Symphony No. 41

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8

HERE is the website that is the source of these recordings, in case you are curious or if I mixed up the links.


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear

Thanks Keemun, this is great!


----------



## Keemun

You're welcome.

Here's an OOP one I got from another forum:

* Schubert: Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"*
Hermann Scherchen / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (1950)

http://www.mediafire.com/?4jiemdijeoq


----------



## Manuel

So, you too belong to GMG...


----------



## Keemun

Manuel said:


> So, you too belong to GMG...




No, but I do read several other classical music boards (and download music from their links).  I have only officially joined Talk Classical and a certain board dedicated to Sibelius.


----------



## Keemun

Here are some broadcasts I recently acquired.

*Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 5*
Sergiu Celibidache, conductor
Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra 
Radio Broadcast: date unknown
160 kbps/mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/?cbhzoymvt2a

*Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 7*
Sergiu Celibidache, conductor
Munich Philharmonic Orchestra 
Radio Broadcast: January 1, 1992
192 kbps/mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/?3vzymnwmncb
http://www.mediafire.com/?bgg1yjq752o

*Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 8*
Eugene Jochum, conductor
Bamberg Symphony Orchestra
Live: Tokyo, September 1982
320 kbps/mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/?1tmy2xm0nys
http://www.mediafire.com/?fly2ltj8swj
http://www.mediafire.com/?bnbbzwln42t

*Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 4*
George Szell, conductor
Cleveland Orchestra
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano 
Live: July 26, 1968
256 kbps/mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/?adbtmnnnjmr
http://www.mediafire.com/?ecxxjcylnjn

*Jean Sibelius - Symphony No. 2*
Hermann Abendroth, conductor
Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra 
Live: date unknown
128 kbps/mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/?cmhsw9ooynb


----------



## Keemun

Keemun said:


> *Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 8*
> Eugene Jochum, conductor
> Bamberg Symphony Orchestra
> Live: Tokyo, September 1982
> 320 kbps/mp3
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?1tmy2xm0nys
> http://www.mediafire.com/?fly2ltj8swj
> http://www.mediafire.com/?bnbbzwln42t


Oops! The scherzo that I uploaded and linked to earlier for Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 (see above, second link) was incomplete. Here is a link to the complete scherzo: http://www.mediafire.com/?cmjedvzmdbf


----------



## Manuel

*Sergei Prokofiev*
Piano concerto Nº 1

Alexander Kobrin, piano
National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain
Mark Elder, conductor

_Prom 29 - 04 August 2007
Broadcast on BBC TWO_

http://rapidshare.com/files/55996142/Kobrin.Prokofiev.2007.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/55921843/Kobrin.Prokofiev.2007.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/55940728/Kobrin.Prokofiev.2007.avi.003


----------



## Manuel

*Gustav Mahler*
Symphony Nº 3

Christianne Stotjin
Coro Filarmonico femminile della Scala
Coro delle voci bianche del Teatro alla Scala
Filarmonica della Scala
Gustavo Dudamel, conductor

Milan - November 6, 2006

http://rapidshare.com/files/55682967/Dudamel_Mahler_Symphony_No_3_Scala.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/55514603/Dudamel_Mahler_Symphony_No_3_Scala.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/55366701/Dudamel_Mahler_Symphony_No_3_Scala.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/55380638/Dudamel_Mahler_Symphony_No_3_Scala.avi.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/55443174/Dudamel_Mahler_Symphony_No_3_Scala.avi.005
http://rapidshare.com/files/55541961/Dudamel_Mahler_Symphony_No_3_Scala.avi.006
http://rapidshare.com/files/55565530/Dudamel_Mahler_Symphony_No_3_Scala.avi.007
http://rapidshare.com/files/55695065/Dudamel_Mahler_Symphony_No_3_Scala.avi.008
http://rapidshare.com/files/55661526/Dudamel_Mahler_Symphony_No_3_Scala.avi.009
http://rapidshare.com/files/55669311/Dudamel_Mahler_Symphony_No_3_Scala.avi.010
http://rapidshare.com/files/55671981/Dudamel_Mahler_Symphony_No_3_Scala.avi.011

Single .avi file. DIVX. 722mb.

Download the eleven files and join using Hjsplit.


----------



## Manuel

*Edvard Grieg*

Piano concerto

Leif Ove Andsnes, piano
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin, conductor

September 15th 2002 - Last Night of the Proms

Source: TV Broadcast

http://rapidshare.com/files/55803647/Andsnes.Slatkin.Grieg.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/55820261/Andsnes.Slatkin.Grieg.avi.002

Single Avi file. Xvid. 166mb.


----------



## Manuel

More Kobrin here, from the _2005 Van Cliburn competition
_
Brahms: Paganini variations
Chopin: Nocturne


----------



## Manuel

Franz Liszt
Piano concerto Nº 2

Yefim Bronfman, piano
Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra
Valery Gergiev, conductor
December 29th, 2006 - New Year concert

http://rapidshare.com/files/56036198/Bronfman.Gergiev.Liszt.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/56020092/Bronfman.Gergiev.Liszt.avi.002


----------



## Manuel

*Franz Liszt*
Piano Concerto Nº 1

Martha Argerich, piano
Toho Music School Orchestra
Chikara Iwamura - Beppu XII-12-1999

http://rapidshare.com/files/56146202/Argerich.Liszt.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/56166715/Argerich.Liszt.avi.002


----------



## Manuel

*Johannes Brahms*
Double concerto

Lisa Batiashvili
Truls Mork
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Simon Rattle

May 1st, 2007 - Berlin

http://rapidshare.com/files/56238622/Brahms_double.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/56223496/Brahms_double.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/56381150/Brahms_double.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/56319823/Brahms_double.avi.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/56344408/Brahms_double.avi.005
http://rapidshare.com/files/56356548/Brahms_double.avi.006


----------



## Manuel

*Sergei Prokofiev*
Piano concerto Nº 2

*Alexander Toradze* piano
London Symphony Orchestra
Valery Gergiev conductor

Prom 59: London Symphony Orchestra
28 August 2007 - ROYAL ALBERT HALL

Stereo Digital Broadcast
Colour

http://rapidshare.com/files/56605529/Alexander_Toradze_-_Prokofiev.2007.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/56407837/Alexander_Toradze_-_Prokofiev.2007.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/56431332/Alexander_Toradze_-_Prokofiev.2007.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/56450183/Alexander_Toradze_-_Prokofiev.2007.avi.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/56555286/Alexander_Toradze_-_Prokofiev.2007.avi.005
http://rapidshare.com/files/56571575/Alexander_Toradze_-_Prokofiev.2007.avi.006

(Everyone enjoyed the work, excepting the Stenway... Toradze is kind of heavy)


----------



## opus67

From the *2007 Beethoven Fest* in Bonn

http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,2144,2755724,00.html (some of them are movements, and some full works)

Enjoy!


----------



## Manuel

opus67 said:


> From the *2007 Beethoven Fest* in Bonn
> 
> http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,2144,2755724,00.html (some of them are movements, and some full works)
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you. I'm downloading Mussorgsky now.


----------



## opus67

Download speed is really slow for me...it's going at a paltry 40 KBps. Downloading Op.111.


----------



## Manuel

opus67 said:


> Download speed is really slow for me...it's going at a paltry 40 KBps. Downloading Op.111.


I upgraded my connection 12 days ago*. So I downloaded the three files by the Venezuelan Brass Ensamble in 5 minutes.

*That also explains why I have been able to post all this video uploads. And also why NetLimiter shows I have downloaded a total of *17gb* in the last 11 days.


----------



## opus67

Manuel said:


> I upgraded my connection 12 days ago*. So I downloaded the three files by the Venezuelan Brass Ensamble in 5 minutes.
> 
> *That also explains why I have been able to post all this video uploads. And also why NetLimiter shows I have downloaded a total of *17gb* in the last 11 days.


While the speed I get is usually a bit over 5 times what I posted, our ISP has a upload/download cap of 2.5 GB (silly, isn't it?)...it used to be 1GB. So, anything big, I'll have wait till 2AM to start the download.


----------



## ChamberNut

opus67 said:


> Download speed is really slow for me...it's going at a paltry 40 KBps. *Downloading Op.111*.


Brahms' String Quintet No. 2?


----------



## Manuel

ChamberNut said:


> Brahms' String Quintet No. 2?


Of course not. It's Prokofiev's sixth.


----------



## Manuel

Sergei Prokofiev
Piano concerto Nº 2

Boris Berezovsky
January 26th, 2006

http://rapidshare.com/files/56681666/Berezovsky_Prokofiev_Concerto_2_-_26012006.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/56837077/Berezovsky_Prokofiev_Concerto_2_-_26012006.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/56640857/Berezovsky_Prokofiev_Concerto_2_-_26012006.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/56662248/Berezovsky_Prokofiev_Concerto_2_-_26012006.avi.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/56666289/Berezovsky_Prokofiev_Concerto_2_-_26012006.avi.005

youtube excerpt (the avi file has better quality, though).


----------



## Manuel

Franz Liszt
Spanish Rhapsody, arr. for piano and orchestra by F. Busoni

Giovanni Bellucci, piano
Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della RAI
Daniele Callegari, conductor

http://rapidshare.com/files/56810701/Busoni-Liszt.Spanish.Rhapsody.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/56783618/Busoni-Liszt.Spanish.Rhapsody.avi.002


----------



## Manuel

Frederic Chopin
Piano Concerto Nº1

Paolo Giacometti, piano
Rotterdam Young Philharmonic
Arie van Beek, conductor - 1998

TV broadcast.

http://rapidshare.com/files/56903831/Chopin.Concerto.Giacometti.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/57019813/Chopin.Concerto.Giacometti.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/56861976/Chopin.Concerto.Giacometti.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/56884350/Chopin.Concerto.Giacometti.avi.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/56886527/Chopin.Concerto.Giacometti.avi.005


----------



## Manuel

BPO European Concert 2003

May 1st - Lissabon, Kloster Hieronymus

Pierre Boulez, conductor

Ravel
La tombeau de Couperin
http://rapidshare.com/files/57312069/Europakonzert_2003-pt1.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/57294787/Europakonzert_2003-pt1.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/57317428/Europakonzert_2003-pt1.avi.003

Mozart
Piano concerto Nr.20
with Maria Joao Pires
http://rapidshare.com/files/57331227/Europakonzert_2003-pt2.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/57346420/Europakonzert_2003-pt2.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/57359072/Europakonzert_2003-pt2.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/57360659/Europakonzert_2003-pt2.avi.004

Bartok
Concerto for orchestra
http://rapidshare.com/files/57369705/Europakonzert_2003-pt3.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/57401599/Europakonzert_2003-pt3.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/57417415/Europakonzert_2003-pt3.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/57454300/Europakonzert_2003-pt3.avi.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/57465181/Europakonzert_2003-pt3.avi.005


----------



## Manuel

BPO European Concert 2005
Ungarische Staatsoper, Budapest.

Sir Simon Rattle

Berlioz
Le Corsaire, op.21
http://rapidshare.com/files/57481745/Europakonzert_2005-pt1.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/57491173/Europakonzert_2005-pt1.avi.002

Bartok
Violin Concerto Nº 2
with Leonidas Kavakos
http://rapidshare.com/files/57585487/Europakonzert_2005-pt2.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/57511126/Europakonzert_2005-pt2.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/57528589/Europakonzert_2005-pt2.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/57545943/Europakonzert_2005-pt2.avi.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/57561330/Europakonzert_2005-pt2.avi.005
http://rapidshare.com/files/57573751/Europakonzert_2005-pt2.avi.006


----------



## Manuel

BEETHOVEN

Piano sonata Nº 23

Aldo Ciccolini

260mb. Divx format. TV Broadcast.

http://rapidshare.com/files/57708080/Ciccolini.Beethoven.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/57725574/Ciccolini.Beethoven.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/57045175/Ciccolini.Beethoven.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/57064674/Ciccolini.Beethoven.avi.004


----------



## Manuel

Nobody comments on my uploads. Does anyone actually download what I post here?


----------



## Keemun

Manuel said:


> Nobody comments on my uploads. Does anyone actually download what I post here?


I really like your audio uploads, but I generally don't download videos because I don't have time to watch them (audio I can listen to while doing other things but videos require auditory and visual attention to fully appreciate).


----------



## Manuel

Keemun said:


> I really like your audio uploads, but I generally don't download videos because I don't have time to watch them (audio I can listen to while doing other things but videos require auditory and visual attention to fully appreciate).


Nice to know that. I have some good cds I am planning to upload once I finish the European Concert series.


----------



## Keemun

Manuel said:


> Nice to know that. I have some good cds I am planning to upload once I finish the European Concert series.


I can't wait.


----------



## Manuel

Keemun said:


> I can't wait.


*CEAMC Quintet*
plays 20th Century Composers

1. George Crumb: Eleven echoes of Autumn
2. Julio Viera: Passacaglia on a Bach's theme (1987)
3. Gerardo Gandini: Piange e sospira (1969)
4. Manuel Juárez: Soledades (1978)
5. Gabriel Valverde: Confines (1988)
6. Arnold Schönberg: Chamber Symphony Nº 1

CEAMC Quintet:
Patricia Da Dalt, flute
Guillermo Sánchez, clarinet
Elías Gurevich, violín
Jorge Pérez Tedesco, cello
Haydée Schvartz, piano

http://rapidshare.com/files/58167421/CEAMC.rar


----------



## Keemun

Thanks!


----------



## Manuel

Keemun said:


> Thanks!


You are welcome. The repertoire is not common, but I like that cd a lot.


----------



## Manuel

*Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
European Concert 1994
*
Beethoven: Piano concerto Nº 5
Brahms: Symphony Nº 2

Claudio Abbado, conductor
Daniel Barenboim, piano

May 1st, 1994 - Meiningen
Tv broadcast.

Beethoven: Piano concerto Nº 5
http://rapidshare.com/files/58853899/Europakonzert.1994.01.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/58880779/Europakonzert.1994.01.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/58907116/Europakonzert.1994.01.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/58923477/Europakonzert.1994.01.avi.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/58938420/Europakonzert.1994.01.avi.005
http://rapidshare.com/files/58954099/Europakonzert.1994.01.avi.006
http://rapidshare.com/files/58965572/Europakonzert.1994.01.avi.007

Brahms: Symphony Nº 2
http://rapidshare.com/files/58982850/Europakonzert.1994.02.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/58994266/Europakonzert.1994.02.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/59087025/Europakonzert.1994.02.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/59114490/Europakonzert.1994.02.avi.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/59137292/Europakonzert.1994.02.avi.005
http://rapidshare.com/files/59158976/Europakonzert.1994.02.avi.006
http://rapidshare.com/files/59178341/Europakonzert.1994.02.avi.007
http://rapidshare.com/files/59192958/Europakonzert.1994.02.avi.008


----------



## Manuel

*Argentinian composer and pianist Gerardo Gandini plays works by
himself and by Mozart*

_Gerardo Gandini_
First sonata (1995)
1. "Si yo mismo fuera ese invierno sombrío"
2. Nostalgia

3. Interlude from Liederkreis (2000)

Second Sonata
4. Adagio
5. Agitato

Third Sonata (2001)
6. Acordes errantes / lento
7. Acordes errantes / impromptu
8. Acordes errantes / Lento / Acordes errantes / Coda

_W. A. Mozart_
9. Adagio in b minor

Gerardo Gandini, piano
Concert recording - October 16th, 2001 - Goethe Institut, Buenos Aires

http://rapidshare.com/files/58420002/Gandini.rar

Born in Buenos Aires in 1936. Studied with Ginastera and in the
Academia of Santa Cecilia in Rome with Goffredo Petrassi. He studied
piano with Pia Sebastiani, Roberto Caamaño and Ivonne Loriod. As
composer he has received numerous distinctions and scholarships.

Complete bio here http://www.ciweb.com.ar/Gandini/index2.php


----------



## opus67

Manuel said:


> *Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
> European Concert 1994
> *
> Beethoven: Piano concerto Nº 5
> Brahms: Symphony Nº 2
> 
> Claudio Abbado, conductor
> Daniel Barenboim, piano
> 
> May 1st, 1994 - Meiningen
> Tv broadcast.
> 
> Beethoven: Piano concerto Nº 5
> http://rapidshare.com/files/58853899/Europakonzert.1994.01.avi.001
> http://rapidshare.com/files/58880779/Europakonzert.1994.01.avi.002
> http://rapidshare.com/files/58907116/Europakonzert.1994.01.avi.003
> http://rapidshare.com/files/58923477/Europakonzert.1994.01.avi.004
> http://rapidshare.com/files/58938420/Europakonzert.1994.01.avi.005
> http://rapidshare.com/files/58954099/Europakonzert.1994.01.avi.006
> http://rapidshare.com/files/58965572/Europakonzert.1994.01.avi.007
> 
> Brahms: Symphony Nº 2
> http://rapidshare.com/files/58982850/Europakonzert.1994.02.avi.001
> http://rapidshare.com/files/58994266/Europakonzert.1994.02.avi.002
> http://rapidshare.com/files/59087025/Europakonzert.1994.02.avi.003
> http://rapidshare.com/files/59114490/Europakonzert.1994.02.avi.004
> http://rapidshare.com/files/59137292/Europakonzert.1994.02.avi.005
> http://rapidshare.com/files/59158976/Europakonzert.1994.02.avi.006
> http://rapidshare.com/files/59178341/Europakonzert.1994.02.avi.007
> http://rapidshare.com/files/59192958/Europakonzert.1994.02.avi.008


Wowza! Thanks. I'll have to download it later tonight. How is the resolution on a normal TV (if it can played with a DVD player, that is)?


----------



## Manuel

opus67 said:


> Wowza! Thanks. I'll have to download it later tonight. How is the resolution on a normal TV (if it can played with a DVD player, that is)?


It's in Xvid format, so only DVD players that read mpeg4 (Xvid, Divx, ...) will play it. I think all the videos available in the web are in this format.

For each work, download all of its files and join them with Hsjplit.


----------



## opus67

Manuel said:


> It's in Xvid format, so only DVD players that read mpeg4 (Xvid, Divx, ...) will play it. I think all the videos available in the web are in this format.


Thanks. I don't think mine does that...will have to check.



> For each work, download all of its files and join them with Hsjplit.


I might have to use some other program, which is suitable for Linux.


----------



## Manuel

opus67 said:


> Thanks. I don't think mine does that...will have to check.


You can always watch it in the computer.


----------



## opus67

Of course.


----------



## opus67

And, BTW, for those who use Firefox, download Manuel's great contributions in this thread but don't have a Rapidshare account, I found this - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3601. Yet to give it a try, but from reading some of the reviews, it seems to be a pretty useful extension.


----------



## Manuel

_Audio files_

*Charles Wuorinen*
New york notes, per violino, violoncello, flauto, clarinetto, pianoforte, percussioni
http://rapidshare.com/files/60983599/Wuorinen.New_york_notes.mp3

*Helmut Lachenmann*
Allegro sostenuto per clarinetto, violoncello e pianoforte
http://rapidshare.com/files/60996591/Lachenmann.allegro_sostenuto.mp3

*Elena Firsova*
Quartetto n.4 per archi
Chilingirian quartet
http://rapidshare.com/files/61001261/Firsova.quartetto_n.4.mp3

*Eugene Ysaye*
Trio 'Le Chimay'
Trio Aristos - Kammermusik Konkurrence 2006
http://rapidshare.com/files/61006380/Ysaye.Trio.mp3


----------



## Manuel

*BPO European Concert 2005*
Ungarische Staatsoper, Budapest.

Sir Simon Rattle

Berlioz
Le Corsaire, op.21
http://rapidshare.com/files/57481745/Europakonzert_2005-pt1.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/57491173/Europakonzert_2005-pt1.avi.002

Bartok
Violin Concerto Nº 2
with Leonidas Kavakos
http://rapidshare.com/files/57585487/Europakonzert_2005-pt2.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/57511126/Europakonzert_2005-pt2.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/57528589/Europakonzert_2005-pt2.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/57545943/Europakonzert_2005-pt2.avi.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/57561330/Europakonzert_2005-pt2.avi.005
http://rapidshare.com/files/57573751/Europakonzert_2005-pt2.avi.006

Stravinsky
The Firebird
http://rapidshare.com/files/57745581/Europakonzert_2005-pt3.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/57765502/Europakonzert_2005-pt3.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/57785222/Europakonzert_2005-pt3.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/57802902/Europakonzert_2005-pt3.avi.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/57819152/Europakonzert_2005-pt3.avi.005
http://rapidshare.com/files/57942215/Europakonzert_2005-pt3.avi.006
http://rapidshare.com/files/57912782/Europakonzert_2005-pt3.avi.007
http://rapidshare.com/files/57924644/Europakonzert_2005-pt3.avi.008


----------



## Manuel

*BPO European Concert 1996*

May 1st, 1996 - Mariinsky Theater, St. Petersburg

Anatoli Kotcherga (Bariton)
Kolja Blacher (Violine)
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Claudio Abbado

Prokofiev: Ausschnitte aus "Romeo und Julia"
Rachmaninov: Kavatine des Aleko "Vves tabor spit"
Beethoven: Romanzen
Beethoven: Symphonie Nr.7

Encore
Tschaikowsky: Der Blumenwalzer

http://rapidshare.com/files/57966525/EuropaKonzert.1996.Abbado.AVI.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/57984801/EuropaKonzert.1996.Abbado.AVI.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/58005161/EuropaKonzert.1996.Abbado.AVI.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/58292943/EuropaKonzert.1996.Abbado.AVI.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/58207148/EuropaKonzert.1996.Abbado.AVI.005
http://rapidshare.com/files/58224264/EuropaKonzert.1996.Abbado.AVI.006
http://rapidshare.com/files/58021437/EuropaKonzert.1996.Abbado.AVI.007
http://rapidshare.com/files/58044510/EuropaKonzert.1996.Abbado.AVI.008
http://rapidshare.com/files/58241853/EuropaKonzert.1996.Abbado.AVI.009
http://rapidshare.com/files/58254955/EuropaKonzert.1996.Abbado.AVI.010


----------



## Manuel

*Carlo Maria Giulini rehearses Bruckner's 9th symphony*

http://rapidshare.com/files/58499516/Giulini.Bruckner.9.rehearsal.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/58438401/Giulini.Bruckner.9.rehearsal.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/58458076/Giulini.Bruckner.9.rehearsal.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/58475927/Giulini.Bruckner.9.rehearsal.avi.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/58486115/Giulini.Bruckner.9.rehearsal.avi.005


----------



## Manuel

*Richard Strauss*
Ein Heldenleben Op 40

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
_Simon Rattle_, conductor
Japan, 2005

http://rapidshare.com/files/58734008/Rattle_Strauss_Ein_Heldenleben_Op_40_Bpo_Japan_2005.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/58663011/Rattle_Strauss_Ein_Heldenleben_Op_40_Bpo_Japan_2005.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/58633526/Rattle_Strauss_Ein_Heldenleben_Op_40_Bpo_Japan_2005.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/58680431/Rattle_Strauss_Ein_Heldenleben_Op_40_Bpo_Japan_2005.avi.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/58698496/Rattle_Strauss_Ein_Heldenleben_Op_40_Bpo_Japan_2005.avi.005
http://rapidshare.com/files/58716956/Rattle_Strauss_Ein_Heldenleben_Op_40_Bpo_Japan_2005.avi.006
http://rapidshare.com/files/58719597/Rattle_Strauss_Ein_Heldenleben_Op_40_Bpo_Japan_2005.avi.007


----------



## Manuel

*BPO European Concert 2002*

Beethoven: Egmont overture
Brahms: Violin concerto
Dvorak: Symphony Nº 9
Encore: Overture from "I vespri Siciliani"

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Gil Shaham, violin
Claudio Abbado, conductor

May 1st 2002 - Teatro Massimo, Palermo

Beethoven: Egmont overture
http://rapidshare.com/files/59207506/Europakonzert.2002.Abbado.01.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/59209257/Europakonzert.2002.Abbado.01.avi.002

Brahms: Violin concerto
http://rapidshare.com/files/59307615/Europakonzert.2002.Abbado.02.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/59332212/Europakonzert.2002.Abbado.02.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/59357311/Europakonzert.2002.Abbado.02.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/59376233/Europakonzert.2002.Abbado.02.avi.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/59390153/Europakonzert.2002.Abbado.02.avi.005

Dvorak: Symphony Nº 9 & overture from I vespri siciliani

http://rapidshare.com/files/59406233/Europakonzert.2002.Abbado.03.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/59421022/Europakonzert.2002.Abbado.03.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/59434013/Europakonzert.2002.Abbado.03.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/59444736/Europakonzert.2002.Abbado.03.avi.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/59577484/Europakonzert.2002.Abbado.03.avi.005
http://rapidshare.com/files/59598494/Europakonzert.2002.Abbado.03.avi.006
http://rapidshare.com/files/59612232/Europakonzert.2002.Abbado.03.avi.007
http://rapidshare.com/files/59619001/Europakonzert.2002.Abbado.03.avi.008


----------



## Manuel

BPO European Concert 1995
Beethoven: Overture to Fidelio
Blacher: Variations on a theme by Paganini
Paganini: Allegro maestoso, from Violin concerto Nº 1
Stravinsky: Petrushka
DvoraK: Slave dance Op. 46 Nº 8

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Sarah Chang, violin
Zubin Mehta, conductor

May 1st 1995 - Salone dei Cinquecento, Palazzo Vecchio, Firenze
TV broadcast.

http://rapidshare.com/files/59756336/Europakonzert.1995.Mehta.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/59785155/Europakonzert.1995.Mehta.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/59996398/Europakonzert.1995.Mehta.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/60030758/Europakonzert.1995.Mehta.avi.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/60053248/Europakonzert.1995.Mehta.avi.005
http://rapidshare.com/files/60074197/Europakonzert.1995.Mehta.avi.006
http://rapidshare.com/files/60096567/Europakonzert.1995.Mehta.avi.007
http://rapidshare.com/files/60473735/Europakonzert.1995.Mehta.avi.008
http://rapidshare.com/files/60213854/Europakonzert.1995.Mehta.avi.009
http://rapidshare.com/files/60219775/Europakonzert.1995.Mehta.avi.010


----------



## Manuel

*BPO European Concert 2001*

Haydn: Symphony Nº 94
Mozart: Flute concerto Nº 2
Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Emmanuel Pahud, flute
Mariss Jansons, conductor

May 1st 2001 - Hagia Irene, Istanbul
TV broadcast.

Haydn: Symphony Nº 94
http://rapidshare.com/files/60239765/Europakonzert.2001.Jansons.1.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/60260244/Europakonzert.2001.Jansons.1.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/60283697/Europakonzert.2001.Jansons.1.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/60306277/Europakonzert.2001.Jansons.1.avi.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/60321342/Europakonzert.2001.Jansons.1.avi.005

Mozart: Flute concerto Nº 2
http://rapidshare.com/files/60339058/Europakonzert.2001.Jansons.2.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/60351640/Europakonzert.2001.Jansons.2.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/60364403/Europakonzert.2001.Jansons.2.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/60452620/Europakonzert.2001.Jansons.2.avi.004

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique
http://rapidshare.com/files/60498191/Europakonzert.2001.Jansons.3.avi.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/60518095/Europakonzert.2001.Jansons.3.avi.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/60539026/Europakonzert.2001.Jansons.3.avi.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/60555275/Europakonzert.2001.Jansons.3.avi.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/60689351/Europakonzert.2001.Jansons.3.avi.005
http://rapidshare.com/files/60710799/Europakonzert.2001.Jansons.3.avi.006
http://rapidshare.com/files/60732570/Europakonzert.2001.Jansons.3.avi.007
http://rapidshare.com/files/60752205/Europakonzert.2001.Jansons.3.avi.008
http://rapidshare.com/files/60771022/Europakonzert.2001.Jansons.3.avi.009
http://rapidshare.com/files/60787150/Europakonzert.2001.Jansons.3.avi.010
http://rapidshare.com/files/60788756/Europakonzert.2001.Jansons.3.avi.011


----------



## opus67

Ooooh...

I'd love to download quite a few of those, but last time I tried, I was able to download the first file of the Emperor Concerto, then I wasn't allowed to download another file for another 2hours or so. (Rapidshare was full of downloaders, so I had to wait.) When I downloaded the second file, it never opened. I tried it a couple of times. Similarly with Brahms' 2nd. 

But thanks again for taking the time to upload all this .  I've been short of time lately, so may be I'll try during the weekend.


----------



## Manuel

If you have something like this:



> Haydn: Symphony Nº 94
> http://rapidshare.com/files/60239765...sons.1.avi.001
> http://rapidshare.com/files/60260244...sons.1.avi.002
> http://rapidshare.com/files/60283697...sons.1.avi.003
> http://rapidshare.com/files/60306277...sons.1.avi.004
> http://rapidshare.com/files/60321342...sons.1.avi.005


You need to download the five files and join them using Hjsplit. This will yield one .avi file you can watch without problems.

One trick to avoid Rapidshare queues is to disconnect your pc from the internet after you have downloaded one file, wait a few seconds and reconnect. This may give you a new IP and with it, the chance to download a new file without waiting for a download ticket.


----------



## opus67

Manuel said:


> You need to download the five files and join them using Hjsplit. This will yield one .avi file you can watch without problems.


I realised that, but you can also watch the videos without joining them. I could watch the opening of the Emperor. But the second file gives me this error message


> Cannot open /home/navneeth/Desktop/Music...Europakonzert.1994.01.avi.002: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file


The first file is just fine. I'll try downloading the other files from the same concert and let you know if I see the errors.


----------



## Manuel

opus67 said:


> I realised that, but you can also watch the videos without joining them. I could watch the opening of the Emperor. But the second file gives me this error message
> 
> The first file is just fine. I'll try downloading the other files from the same concert and let you know if I see the errors.


You can only watch the first file (.001), and that's because that is the one that keeps the _avi_ header. To watch the whole concert you need to download all the files and join them.


----------



## opus67

Manuel said:


> You can only watch the first file (.001), and that's because that is the one that keeps the _avi_ header. To watch the whole concert you need to download all the files and join them.


Ohh, okay.... Thanks.


----------



## opus67

Finally...merged all the files of the Emperor, and now burning to CD.


----------



## opus67

Performances from Beethovenfest 2008

http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,2144,3592000,00.html


----------



## benzmanic

The links for the "BPO European Concert 2001" are apparently dead. A re-up would be fantastic!


----------



## GP49

*Otto Klemperer in Jerusalem*

Here is a live concert performance of Mahler Symphony #9 conducted
by Otto Klemperer, from Jerusalem on August 4, 1970.

A reel-to-reel recording of the broadcast has circulated among
collectors for years. Over time the orchestra has become identified
as the Israel Philharmonic. But it's not, according to Klemperer's
biographer Peter Heyworth, who wrote that it is the Jerusalem
Radio (Kol Israel) Orchestra, now the Jerusalem Symphony, at the time
a smallish group of 54 players which had to be augmented for Mahler 9
by the Gadna Symphony, a youth orchestra (Gadna is an Israeli military
program to prepare youth for their mandatory military service).
Heyworth made mention of one of the Gadna cellists being only twelve
years old, which both impressed and amused Klemperer.

"The playing standards are not high," wrote Heyworth. He was correct.
There are missed entries and the orchestra is very scrappy in
places. Klemperer's tempi are mostly slower here than those in his
justly famous EMI recording with the New Philharmonia, but the Israeli
orchestra sometimes doesn't play together even at these slow tempi.
This should be considered a historical document, not an alternative to
the EMI studio recording.

At a reception after this performance of Mahler 9, Otto Klemperer
became a dual national, accepting Israeli citizenship in addition to his existing
citizenship of West Germany, as he was presented with an Israeli passport 
by government officials.

Analog tape hiss is surprisingly low (someone probably had done noise
reduction on it before I got it); also low is background mains hum that
afflicts many home recordings from radio broadcasts. However, there
are tape dropouts and fading; varying left-channel high-frequency
loss typical of quarter-track 1/4 inch reel-to-reel tape, especially in the
first five minutes; and shifts in level and balance.

I spent quite a lot of time making corrections to the levels and
balance but could only do so much. The recording is listenable but still has
many faults; and yes, the orchestra is not the best. Nevertheless I found
myself drawn into this performance. Even as I tried to work on technical
shortcomings, the music produced by this combination of composer,
conductor and orchestra grabbed my attention in a way that many a
modern recording of Mahler 9 with all the benefits of present-day technical
excellence has not. I can't help but think that there is something
here which demonstrates how we will be listening to Old Klemp when the
newest and flashiest baton-waving wonder of today is forgotten.

Four 256kbps mp3 files:

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=44dea677a83d2311111096d429abd3605727de01f74286484df0d6082f1c2cd0

or, if URL wraps or is truncated:

http://tinyurl.com/33a92rz

Note: I attempted two twelve-hour attempts at uploading FLACs to
Mediafire but they either showed outright failure or resulted in
corrupt files.


----------

